# High Score in Google Chrome's Dinosaur game



## Suganthan (Mar 19, 2016)

My high score is 1201


----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 22, 2016)

That's quite good. I sometimes play that when the Internet goes down at my house which for some strange reason always happens around about 2am to 3am. Highest score I got was close to 400.


----------



## Suganthan (May 25, 2016)

Update:


----------



## Hannes (May 27, 2016)

Our internet connection broke down a lot lately


----------



## RiffWraith (May 27, 2016)

Shouldn't you guys be composing?


----------

